# Flexible Cable. Disconnected from reality



## Junky Cosmo (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok guys I have one for you. I have recently had a inspector from the state come to our plant and gig'd me for some violations on flexible cable. I have a hard pipe in my shop that goes to a 6X6 box and changes to a "heavy usage" cable to plug in my welders, plasma cutter and such, 400.10 (6), (8) allows cable for such equipment to be used. I guess he had a problem with the box from which it changed from hard pipe to cable, just joints made in the box no disconnect or anything. Another thing was that I have a disconnect by my workbench to plug in various items for testing and it has two pigtails hanging out which is strain relief, short cable with 480V. twist lock receptacle and he's telling that's not code. Couple of things here I think he picking the corn out the poopchute first the box that has the changeover to cable is a UL list box as well as the strain relief on the cable coming out as the same with the cord cap on the end and the other with the pigtails. Can't find anything in Wiring Methods or Flexible cable saying I'm in the wrong. Any givers. Thanks ahead for your input.:vs_OMG::vs_mad:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

the welder connection being just joints made in a box should probably have a local disconnect means instead of just the twistlock.
separating a twistlock under power can arc and burn the plug and socket causing early failure.

the pigtails should have their own separate disconnect means (preferably a transfer type switch) to prevent both sockets from being energized at the same time.
(safety feature)


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*400.10 Uses Permitted.
(B) Attachment Plugs.* Where used as permitted in
400.10(A)(3), (A)(6), and (A)(8), each flexible cord shall be
equipped with an attachment plug and shall be energized from
a receptacle outlet or cord connector body.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I guess I was lucky. I never saw one official from the building dept or ever saw an OSHA official during my years in manufacturing.
Never once.


----------

